# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) (i-mate/pocket pc/htc)Windows Mobile  تقسيم الـ SD ميموري الى عدة اقسام Partitions بسهولة

## salihmob

*[OVERLINE][OVERLINE][/OVERLINE][/OVERLINE]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*    *الحقيقه وجدت الكثير من الموضوعات للتقسيم ولكنها معقدة بصورة غير طبيعيه وبعضها يفرض التعامل مع انظمه غير الوندوز وقد لا يدعم بعضها الميموري الكبيره أو يواجه اصحابها مشاكل اثناء الدخول او استكشاف الاقسام*  *المهم هذي تجربتي لتقسيم ميموري 32 جيجا وآخر 16 جيجا والطريقه سهله جدا ومضمونه*   *ملاحضات قبل البدء*   *العمليه بسيطه وسهله وعند قيامك بها بشكل سليم لن تواجه مشكله أما المشكله التي ستواجهها تتمثل في تجمد الجهاز وعدم استجابته عند عدم تطبيقها بشكل سليم ولا عليك فقط اعادة تشغيل كفيله بحل المشكله*  *1 - حمل الملف التالي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *2 - ثبت البرنامج في جهازك الكفي في ذاكرة الهاتف*  *3 - توجه الى البرنامج بعد وضع الهاتف في وضع المزامنه مع الكمبيوتر وآكد تتأكد انه في وضع المزامنه والميموري الي تبي تقسمها بداخله*   *4 - بعد تشغيل البرنامج وفتح خياراته راح تجد الحاله العامه Inactive*   *5 - أزل علامة الصح من الخيار Removable Class وستجدها في نفس الصفحه ( صفحة البرنامج الرئيسيه )*  *6 - ستجد قائمة منسدله اختر منها SD Memory Card*  *7 - بعد ذلك قم بتفعيل العمليه بإختيار الخيارActive*   *8 - ستجد الخيار رقم 4 تحول الى Active وهنا انتهينا من الكفي*   *نتوجه الى الكمبيوتر ونختار مثل ماهو موضح بالصور التاليه*   *شرحي على ذاكرة 2 جيجا والطريقه تنفع لأي حجم متوفر بالسوق حاليا حتى 32*   *يمين الفاره على جهاز الكمبيوتر واختر اداره*   **    *ثم*    **   *طبعا راح يفتح لك البارتشن الموجود بجهازك ولاحظ الي مضلل بالصوره لو ما عملت العمليه من البدايه صح ما بتقدر تتحكم فيه فقط بتشوفه*  *ملاحظه هامه : بعد الخطوه هذي راح تفقد كل بياناتك الموجوده لذا قم بحفظ نسخه احتياطيه قبل اتمامها*   *اضغط يمين الفاره عليه بعد ما تتأكد انه هو الميموري الخاصه فيك بمقارنة حجمها اختر حذف القسم كما هو بالصوره*   **    *بعد ان تقوم بالسابق ستجد أن القسم تحول للون الأخضر وبتلاقيه مثل الصوره التاليه*    **   *بعد ذلك اختر انشاء قسم أو كما هو واضح بالصوره التاليه*   **    *راح يفتح لك مربع البدء بالانشاء كالتالي وطبعا كل ما عليك تضغط التالي*   **   *في الخطوه التاليه ستجد أول مره المساحه المتوفره الكليه لديك بعد الحذف والتهيئه والتي يمكنك تقسيمها كما يحلو لك طبعا لاحظ ان التقسييم هنا سيكون بالترتيب في الميموري بعد ذلك*  *غير الرقم للحجم الذي تريد ثم التالي*   **    *اضغط التالي ولا تغيير بالاعدادات او الخيارات الا بمعرفتك لها والا اكتفي بالضغط على التالي حتى تتم العمليه وتضهر لك الصفحه التاليه*   **   *مبروك عليك القسم الجديد في الميموري الخاص فيك*   *طبعا المحدد بالاحمر هو عباره عن القسم بعد تهيئته والمحدد بالاخضر هو القسم الذي بإمكانك اجراء نفس العمليه عليه حتى تستهلكه بالكامل*   *ملاحظات عامه*   *1\ لا تحاول اللعب كثيرا باضافة ازالة اقسام حيث ان بكل مره تجريها سيقوم الجهاز اليا بعمل فورمات سريع كخيار افتراضي وكثرته قد يؤثر على كفاءة الميموري خاصه التجاريه ( بالامكان عمل التقسييم بدون فورمات سريع وبالامكان استخدامه ولن يؤثر عند عمله لو الف مره )*  *2\ ستسمع صوت يشبه الهزاز بالجهاز وهذا عادي فهو عباره عن عملية التهيئه في كل مره تقوم بعمل التهيئه*  *3\ لا تقوم بتقسييم الميموري الا بعد أن تتأكد من إزالة جميع الملفات الخاصه بك عليه الى قرص اخر*   *4\ العمليه تقوم بها على مسؤوليتك الخاصه فرغم أنها مضمونه ولا خوف منها الا ان البعض قد يحدث ضررا بذاكرته اثناء قيامه باالامر وبالتالي يقول كله منكم*   *وبالتوفيق للجميع*  للامانه : منقول

----------


## gsm4maroc

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salama573

الف شكر على المعلومات المفيدة 
مشكور يا اخى

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم  
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## life soul

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## kojyy

برجاء اعادة تحميل روابط الصور

----------


## البوب شريف

_ بارك الله فيك_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عظم الله اجرك

----------


## jawadnew

بارك الله فيك

----------


## aouamed

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Ahmadbnn

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hicham_h

جيد جدا :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## hde23

شكررررررراااا

----------


## osten0

شكراااااااا

----------


## mody96

شكرا

----------


## abood66566

*شكرررررررررررررررررراًِ*

----------


## walaa

بارك الله فيك 1

----------

